# Irene & Alice Interview



## Jillaroo (Feb 14, 2014)

_* These two ladies are 100 years old and have been friends for 94 years, they are funny ladies.*_

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...aver-and-selfies/story-e6frfmyi-1226826890391


----------

